# Magnesium citrate ok while nursing?



## fawnanddoe (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you taken it while nursing? I just picked some up for my anxiety. I took some while pregnant so I assumed it would be fine while nursing


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

Wondering the same... I take NAtural Calm. I am pretty sure I took it while nursing last time. I know it isn't really something you can get too much of so I assume it would be fine.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Osmotic laxatives are categorised as L1 (i.e. "Safest") by Hale (p 727, 2008).


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Calcium and magnesium supplements are given for vasospasms to nursing mothers - but I don't know if it is citrate of sulphate or if that makes a difference.


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

It's my understanding that citrate is really the only form you want to take--in terms of synthesis by your body.

I take mag and cal citrate regularly (pg, nursing whatever). I also supplement my 9yo dd with a liquid cal/mag citrate.

I know lots of people that take the Natural Calm and swear by it.


----------

